# Interest group forums > Book Forum >  My favourite business book of all time

## duncan drennan

Good to Great by Jim Collins, www.jimcollins.com

What is your favourite?

----------


## IanF

This has helped me so many times. Getting to YES. If you can try and read and understand about BATNA. That makes it easy for me. 

What a great thread thanks Duncan. :Thumbup:

----------


## Dave A

_Good to Great_ is really good.

I guess I need to come up with something else then.

A tough choice, but I'll go with _The magic of thinking big_ by David Schwartz.

----------


## wynn

'The one minute manager' by Kenneth Blanchard & Spencer Johnson

Short sweet and to the point!

----------


## Mike_tech

I agree that Good to Great by Jim Collins is very good book, but his book Built to Last is better for me.

----------


## flaker

Don't read books but when given The Real Deal by James Caan could not put it down.

----------


## adrianh

Many many books I've read are really great, but none could teach everything by itself...

bottom line...

read read read read read read...you may not remember everything you read but your horizons are sure to widen...

----------

flaker (22-Aug-10)

----------


## greghsa

I am enjoying 'Business Stripped Bare: Adventures of a Global Entrepreneur' by Richard Branson 
But I am cheating because I am listening to the audio book!

----------

